# Using a upright freezer as curing chamber



## old jim (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi,

  I have a chance to buy a newer upright freezer cheap, I was wondering dose anyone see a problem using it for a curing chamber or has anybody ever used one. I will have a separate temperature control on

I was getting ready to cut out freezer on my fridge and my neighbor offered me the 21.2 cu freezer. I appreciate any replies.

Thanks Jim


----------



## donr (Feb 25, 2016)

It depends on your freezer.  My ancient upright has the coils built into the shelving racks, which makes them non-removable. This makes it impossible to hang anything longer than about 8" long.

I don't know if laying on the cooling coils would affect anything.

The freezer you're looking at may be different.

Don


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 25, 2016)

If the selves can be arranged as needed should be good to go...JJ


----------



## old jim (Feb 25, 2016)

,I​H

 Thanks you for responding My freezer is a newer one and doesn't have in cooling in the shelves.

Thanks


----------

